# Introduction



## Admin

*[PLEASE NOTE: As of February 17th, 2006 the new owner and admin of talkclassical.com is Frederik Magle. The welcome message below was made by the former owner, Rob.]*

Hi Everybody,

My name is Rob and I recently became the owner of this forum. I am really looking forward to the discussions (when I find the time!) as is the case with most people. At this point we have about 70 members and I am not sure how many are active but I am sure we will continue to grow! I am going to link this site into some of my other sites and introduce the members of another forum (agelesslove.com) who may be interested in Classical Music. For me personally, classical music is something I am just beginning to enjoy (I am not a musician) so I have a lot to learn, thus the interest in this site. PM me if you have any questions and enjoy the site!

Note: If anyone wants to volunteer some time as a moderator, just let me know!

Cheers!
Rob


----------

